# IT jobs in nicosia



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There, 

How is the IT job market in Cyprus esp Nicosia any one cud help me on this want to be there on visit visa to find a job will this wud be fine. ..... what are the chances to change it to work visa as I have 5 years of experience in to IT I'm from Hyderabad, India. .... plz help

Thanks in advance. ....


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that now is an excellent time to further your career in IT in Nicosia. The banking & finance sectors will be embarking upon major changes to cope with the recent developments in those industries.

The forward thinking government have in place a scheme that allows people that are prepared to make a substantial investment in property, the facility to obtain residency without having to undertake the usual formalities.

I would also consider strengthening your application by depositing funds in one of those financial institutions. Laiki springs to mind as it is a well known institution over here and was recently offering excellent returns on investments.

If in due course you wish to open your own IT consultancy then there is a wealth of knowledge around to help, for example we have an “Entrepeneur” who is
“Helping people turn thier dreams into reality.” We also have piratefixer who is rapidly establishing a name for himself on the site with the senior and well respected members.

It is important to read the forum for other posts that will help you to make up your mind.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What wise advice:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Veronica said:


> What wise advice:clap2::clap2:


Perhaps not all can see the irony in it...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There goes my crown for being the most sarcastic b*astard on here !!!!!










Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There there Pete, don't cry. I am sure, knowing you, that it won't be long before you have that coveted crown back


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> I think that now is an excellent time to further your career in IT in Nicosia. The banking & finance sectors will be embarking upon major changes to cope with the recent developments in those industries.
> 
> The forward thinking government have in place a scheme that allows people that are prepared to make a substantial investment in property, the facility to obtain residency without having to undertake the usual formalities.
> 
> ...


It's good to see you have retained a sense of humour, Dave. Whether the OP will see that, remains to be seen.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> There goes my crown for being the most sarcastic b*astard on here !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Pam n Dave,

Thank you for the valuable information I would also like to know the chances of changing visit visa to work visa as I would be visiting on visit over there and any other important information or any potential contact to get help and assistant from your end is highly appreciable

Thanks and regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mathic said:


> Hi Pam n Dave,
> 
> Thank you for the valuable information I would also like to know the chances of changing visit visa to work visa as I would be visiting on visit over there and any other important information or any potential contact to get help and assistant from your end is highly appreciable
> 
> Thanks and regards


 Mathic Pam n Dave was being sarcastic which you should have realised from the posts which followed.
Take some time to read some of the threads in this forum and you will see that the current situation in Cyprus is dire and there is ABSOLUTELY NO CHANCE of you getting a job or work visa.
Perhaps if you bothered to read some of the threads people would not feel the need to be sarcastic because they are fed up of answering the same questions over and over again.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Veronica,

Thank you for the help I understand now

Regards, 
Mathic


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Pam and Dave deserve some Rep power for this one.:clap2::clap2::clap2:






Pam n Dave said:


> I think that now is an excellent time to further your career in IT in Nicosia. The banking & finance sectors will be embarking upon major changes to cope with the recent developments in those industries.
> 
> The forward thinking government have in place a scheme that allows people that are prepared to make a substantial investment in property, the facility to obtain residency without having to undertake the usual formalities.
> 
> ...


----------

